# Spark Plug thread Damaged....



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

Just what I needed. The previous owner must have dropped a spark plug and then used it anyway. When I removed the plug it took most of the threads with it. The plug was damaged so bad, it must have felt like it was being cross threaded when he put it in. Conclusion, there's a lot of A-holes out there working on cars. I managed to get the plug back in but it's leaking a little and with the constant expansion and contraction I wouldn't be surprised if it pops in the next week.
Anyway, I'm lucky it's plug number 1 since it's easy to get to. After doing a lot of research it seems like Time-Sert is the way to go. But after calling a few dozen garages, they all use HeliCoils and want to charge me more than I can buy a Time-Sert kit for. So I ordered a 4412 time-sert kit with 44111 inserts this morning and hopefully next week I will have a nice new set of threads. If there's any interest I'll follow up with photo's. 
John


_Modified by John222 at 9:12 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (John222)*

No interest?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (John222)*

yea, post them up

i may have to do somethign like this on my audi.


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (independent77)*

MAC has a back-tap tool perfect for rethreading spark plug holes without removing the head. Buddy that did some head work for me last had a set of them: http://toolmonger.com/2007/11/...-hole/


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (zero.)*

fwiw the local junkyard around me sells heads for $40. http://www.crazyraysautoparts.com/price.htm


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

if that doesn't work out just get another head. they are cheap and maybe you aught to get it rebuilt and start from scratch. my head with a stock rebuild cost me 245 bucks. not bad.


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (zero.)*

I don't have enough remaining thread to just clean up. I'll be using the Time-Sert system to install an insert while the head is on. The tool should be shipping today.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (John222)*

That's what I was about to ask, head off or head on job. 
I think Ford big blocks, some years have a stripped sparkplug thread problem and costs a pretty penny to mend.
A good reason to use antiseize on disimilar metals.


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (jorge r)*

This may take a little longer than anticipated, the company I bought the Time-Sert tool from was trying to rip me off. They have since made amends and tool is expected to arrive next week.

_Modified by John222 at 5:34 PM 6-30-2009_

_Modified by John222 at 5:36 PM 6-30-2009_


_Modified by John222 at 7:11 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

Did you use the Time-Sert in the end? Did you like it? What was the ballpark price on it and which kit did you get?
I've got an AEG 99.5 Jetta that sounds like a fighter plane. I limped it home with the fuel injector unplugged. I managed to strip #2 which is hard to get to. I ended up buying a swiveling spark plug tool and I think it wasn't smooth enough in the swivel. My fault of course and I'm going to thread all my plugs in the future with a piece of rubber hose first to get them started properly then use a tool to torque. Or it might have been the cheap torque wrench.
Anyway, I'm thinking about the insert route as I'd rather not pull the head although if that is what I gotta do...


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 18, 2006)

go machine shop, they'll rethread that sucker in 10 mins for 25 bucks, thats what i did


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sengd001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sengd001* »_go machine shop, they'll rethread that sucker in 10 mins for 25 bucks, thats what i did

Head on or off?
I'm going to go with this I think:
Helicoil 5334-14 Save-A-Thread Thread Repair Kit M14 x 1.25
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...SRF4O/
Not quite like the old heli-coils -- more like an insert. But at an affordable price. I'm see who has it locally.

_Modified by cvig at 9:26 PM 7-20-2009_


_Modified by cvig at 9:41 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 18, 2006)

both, its a general price for re threading holes at those shops (called around lol) but just take off the intake manny and spark plug so its easier on them, the less labor the lower cost


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 18, 2006)

why pay that much when u can have an expert do it for less u know?


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (sengd001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sengd001* »_why pay that much when u can have an expert do it for less u know?

I agree. I'll call around and see if I can find someone who will do it for a decent price. Unfortunately, I'm in rural Wisconsin instead of at home in Chicago and the pickings seem slimmer up here on good deals. But I'd rather pay someone to do it if the price is under $50-75.


----------



## trademark.designs (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm kind of in the same boat - I've got nobody around that I trust to do the job, nor really the extra money to get it done.
cvig - The Helicoil Save-a-Thread kit you linked from amazon, is that the correct kit to repair a 2.0l mkiv jetta? I've read a bunch of stuff around the 'net from people saying if you put the wrong length in you end up doing more damage than good, so it's got me nervous on putting the correct helicoil in.


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (trademark.designs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trademark.designs* »_I'm kind of in the same boat - I've got nobody around that I trust to do the job, nor really the extra money to get it done.
cvig - The Helicoil Save-a-Thread kit you linked from amazon, is that the correct kit to repair a 2.0l mkiv jetta? I've read a bunch of stuff around the 'net from people saying if you put the wrong length in you end up doing more damage than good, so it's got me nervous on putting the correct helicoil in.

The kit comes with 3 inserts -- short, regular and long. The long one is supposed to be the one that should work for us. I saw one post from another guy on a VW New Beetle forum with a 2.0l which said he used this kit and the long insert. So I'm not 100% certain yet but I believe it is the right one.
I think taking off the intake is a good idea. I'm checking the Bentley though tonight to see what gaskets need to be replaced if I do that. Getting to spark plug #2 is a pain with the intake on.
Is your stripped one #1 (I'm counting with #1 on the driver's side, #4 on the passenger)?
I believe this is the correct insert:
Heli-Coil R532614L M14 Sav-A-Thread In/Long
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obi...OJ79K/
(But as mentioned above, one comes with the $25 kit).

_Modified by cvig at 8:17 AM 7-21-2009_

_Modified by cvig at 8:18 AM 7-21-2009_


_Modified by cvig at 8:21 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (cvig)*

I bought the TimeSert 4412 kit for about $100 shipped from Wttool.com. The insert for the 2.0L engine is P/N 44111, which is a 14mm thread and 16.8mm long. The kit is 1st rate and it's the type of quality that can do 100's of plug threads.
I have not used my kit yet, since the stripped plug seems to be holding up for the short term. One of my children is heading to college in Sept, which means his car will just be sitting around. This will be a no stress opportunity for me to do the rethreading job. So if something goes wrong, I can take my time and do it right. That's why I haven't gotten back to this thread. After I fix my thread I may sell the kit. We'll see.
Concerning helicoil, I called several shops and they all wanted about $75+ to do the job. My concern is helicoils are not that great. If you never plan on removing that plug again, helicoil might be an option. But if you have to remove the plug at some point there is a good chance the helicoil will come out or break. The Timesert is permanent. 
Check out http://www.timesert.com/html/sparkplug.html
John


_Modified by John222 at 12:47 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (John222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John222* »_ I bought the TimeSert 4412 kit for about $100 shipped from Wholesaletool.com. The insert for the 2.0L engine is P/N 44111, which is a 14mm thread and 16.8mm long. The kit is 1st rate and it's the type of quality that can do 100's of plug threads.
I have not used my kit yet, since the stripped plug seems to be holding up for the short term. One of my children is heading to college in Sept, which means his car will just be sitting around. This will be a no stress opportunity for me to do the rethreading job. So if something goes wrong, I can take my time and do it right. That's why I haven't gotten back to this thread. After I fix my thread I may sell the kit. We'll see.
Concerning helicoil, I called several shops and they all wanted about $75+ to do the job. My concern is helicoils are not that great. If you never plan on removing that plug again, helicoil might be an option. But if you have to remove the plug at some point there is a good chance the helicoil will come out or break. The Timesert is permanent. 
Check out http://www.timesert.com/html/sparkplug.html
John

When you brought it, did they have it listed on the website? That is a great price -- it looks like it is going for around $200 on eBay.
I don't doubt the TimeSert is better however the kit linked above from Helicoil appears to be a solid insert. That is not the typical helicoil insert. I don't think it has quite the same shoulder or other nice features but it does sound durable enough for the task although I'd be more comfortable with a TimeSert. At $100, I'd try TimeSert. At $200, I'd go back to the $25 Helicoil kit (if it is indeed a solid insert).
Update: I just checked and I was looking at a different TimeSert kit. I'll check out the 4412 kit. Maybe you brought from this Wholesale Tool (wttool.com):
http://www.wttool.com/product-...mpion
I was looking at a longer reaching tool but with the intake header off, it looks like that would work on my 2.0l AEG.


_Modified by cvig at 1:35 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (cvig)*

Your right, it was wttool.com. This kit typically goes for around $148 on the bay. It will work fine for plug 1 without removing anything. Plugs 2,3&4 will require the intake manifold to be removed. The 4412e kit is for extended reach plugs and typically sells for $200. However, I don't think even the 4412e kit will reach plugs 2,3 & 4 wilthout removing the intake. 
p.s. A friend of mine loaned me a kit similiar to the one you mentioned made by Ampro which is also KD and so forth. None of the insert were the proper length. They were either too long or too short. 


_Modified by John222 at 12:49 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## trademark.designs (Nov 11, 2007)

Unfortunately mine is cylinder 3 - I know this because the engine threw a 'misfire in cylinder 3' code after the spark plug shot out of the engine







. So yeah, looks like i'm taking off the intake as well. My jetta is on her last legs as is, so I'm probably going to just buy the helicoil set and get it done so she can go to her final resting place in the big junkyard in the sky.


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (trademark.designs)*

I bit the bullet and ordered the Time-Sert kit:
wttool.com:
1 x Spark Plug Standard Repair Kit (Time-Sert) (0299-0405
2 x Spark Plug Screw Thread Inserts (Time-Sert) (0299-0420)
There is a coupon code "newcus" for 10% off and that worked. I've got my fingers crossed that they actually have it in stock and can ship it out with 2-day shipping for Friday.


----------



## trademark.designs (Nov 11, 2007)

Just a quick update to throw out some new information. I went ahead and bought the HeliCoil Sav-a-Thread kit linked above. These inserts are indeed solid pieces, not wire coils like other helicoils. The diretions are pretty clear and straightforward, and I'm more confident in these than normal helicoils due to the fact that the kit is specifically for spark plug thread repair. Also, I took a measurement of the longest insert in the kit - it measures apporximately 17mm, which i'm going to say is pretty damn close to the 16.8 mm that was quoted by John222 a few posts ago. Hopefully in the next few days I'll be able to get this in the car. Probably won't post any pictures, but I'll update on how it went.


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

I received the Time-Sert kit but I put off doing the job this weekend because it looks like it would be much easier to do with the intake manifold removed. The local dealer only had the gasket between the upper and lower intake manifold -- not the gasket between the lower and the head.
Any thoughts on that? I'm going to get the lower gasket too and try doing it with the intake manifold completely off (which means moving the fuel rail and some other parts but doesn't look too bad).
I haven't messed around with the top side of the engine so any pointers/comments definitely welcome.


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

I just took off the upper and lower intake manifold. This was fairly easy to do. The gasket material is really strong -- in hindsight, I wouldn't have brought replacement gaskets unless I was getting them online (the local dealer got $30 for both -- online, about $10 for both).
Taking off the upper and lower intake manifold helps a lot for this job. I can finally take a close look at the spark plug hole.
I'll update once I finish.


----------



## cvig (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (cvig)*

I got it done. The Time-Sert kit worked well. The spark plug socket lip towards the front of the engine seemed a tiny bit higher than the rear (at the rear, the top of the Time-Sert lip was flush with the top of the lip cut by the Time-Sert tool). But it was so slight that it works fine.
I used a lot of white lithium grease (had it on hand, hopefully not bad for the catalytic converter) on the cutting tool but a bunch of shavings still dropped into the cylinder. I hooked up some small hose to the shop vac and sucked it out. The white grease made it easy to see things.
I suspect I'd be just as happy with the Heli-Coil kit however the Time-Sert kit has great tooling. Now on to other maintenance...


_Modified by cvig at 10:54 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (cvig)*

That great news. Can't wait to do mine.


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (John222)*

Well I finished mine this morning. The Time-Sert kit worked great. I really like how it also cuts a new seat perfectly perpendicular to the thread for the spark plug seal. The budget tool don't have attachments to re-cut the seat.


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (zero.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zero.* »_MAC has a back-tap tool perfect for rethreading spark plug holes without removing the head. Buddy that did some head work for me last had a set of them: http://toolmonger.com/2007/11/...-hole/

'cept you stand a fairly good chance of winding up with metal filings in your combustion chamber. There is no way I'd do that. If the threads are buggered, I'd definitely pop the head and use the helicoil method.


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug thread Damaged.... (JCousteau)*

I did mine without removing the head. You just completely grease up the tap with axle grease. The filings and chips stick in the grease rather than fall in the cylinder. The Time-Sert tap is designed with very deep flutes to catch the filings. I then followed up with a little suction from a shop vac just in case. 
Don't understand why some of you guys are so quick to suggest pulling the head for this job. I don't know of any garage or dealership that would suggest anything that drastic. 
And why the helicoil method? It's clearly the worst method since the plug will need to be removed in the future and you risk breaking the helicoil. 


_Modified by John222 at 4:27 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

How much time do you think it took you?


----------



## John222 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

About 30 minutes. I was taking my time.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks. This would be a job that I would obsess over to make sure I got it right.


----------

